# Anyone with PCOS?



## KelliGal

Hey yall, I've know for a while that I've got PCOS, but just had an ultrasound that shows large string of pearls on both ovaries.. I knew I had it, I knew they were there, just the feelings that are coming from actually seeing the cysts is overwhelming. 

I'm currently on my first round of Clomid.. And waiting to O. Femara didn't work for me so I am hoping Clomid might! Anyone in the same boat?


----------



## clapper

me!! My ovaries are covered in cysts. I am also on my first round of clomid. I have never tried ferma though. I am on CD 18 today and still waiting to O. But my cycle is being tracked and I have 3 mature follicles. I am nervous that I won't O on my own even though I have 3 mature follicles. Kind of wish I had been given a trigger shot. Are you triggering?


----------



## KelliGal

Hey glad you joined :). No trigger shot.. Although sitting at cd 22 with no O I wish I could have!


----------



## Desire89

I have PCOS and both ovaries are covered in cysts, I saw that about 5/6 years ago. TTC now and I am currently on CD 114. I have my first appt with my RE in 2 weeks so I'm hoping she can help me out. GL!


----------



## Jamie Sue

I was finally officially diagnosed with PCOS. I had suspected it for years but just had my ultrasound last month. One over had the string or "pearls" all the way around it. The other looked like a smiling jack-o-lantern... I was offended that it was smiling instead of frowning! Lol 
My PCOS symptoms started appearing right after I had my second child at the age of 21 (now it makes me great fun I had my first 2 so young). I dealt with the acne, diffuse hair loss, and psycho weird cycles that are very irregular and all over the place. When my now husband and I started TTC a back in 2010, it became apparent there was a problem. I didn't ovulate for 8 months at one point. We got pregnant with our miracle girl after 2-1/2 years of trying. My PCOS symptoms are worse now: a feeling of fullness and sensitivity where my ovaries are, weight gain (45 pounds in less than 6 months), and borderline insulin resistant. At the moment, we are TTC again, 4 months now, I'm not currently on any medication bc I am breastfeeding.


----------



## KelliGal

Hey welcome!! Sorry yall have to be in this thread because it means we are all in the same crappy PCOS boat! :(
I am glad we can all support each other though! 

Wow Desire, CD114? Those kind of cycles are so frustrating!!! 

Jamie, I would have been so mad to see my cysts smiling at me! How did you not punch the screen?! Lol

Clapper, how's your cycle going? 

Good luck ladies! I really do hope we can keep this thread going for words of encouragement, laughter, fun, hope etc!!


----------



## clapper

Welcome Jamie and Desire! Sorry you are both in the PCOS boat :( 

Kelli- I went back in for an ultrasound and bloodwork yesterday. I was told one of the follicles was MIA but the other two were still there. On Tuesday night I took an OPK and both lines were the same color and then I took one yesterday around 10am I think? and the test line was definitely darker than the other one. This is the first positive OPK I have ever gotten! The doctor called me back yesterday with the blood results/ ultrasound and she said I was about to ovulate or already started. I am still skeptical that I will ovulate but a little more hopeful! How is your cycle going?


----------



## Laura27

I've got PCOS, diagnosed in April last year. 3 months of Clomid gave me this little one, don't despair!!


----------



## Noele0002

Hi ladies! Mind if I join? 
I have PCOS too. I have been ttc for almost 4 years. I am currently on a break from ttc but still trying naturally. I've tried Clomid and femera, metformin, trigger shot, and two IUIs. No bundle of joy yet but I refuse to give up hope. We were told we would be good candidates for IVF but financially dh and I are not ready for that. 

Wishing all of you ladies luck with your cycles and hope Clomid does the trick for you ladies!


----------



## KelliGal

Welcome ladies!! 
Laura, thank you for the words of hope!!! I am thinking this round is a bust, but you have made me hopeful! 



Noele welcome! I'm sorry your journey has been a frustrating one, sometimes a break is just what ya need to mentally be ok! 


Clapper, yah I would def say you are gearing up to O!!! As for me, from the EWCM on Friday and huge O pains, today there was a HUGE temp dip and I feel little twinge crammpies like its tight down there. So not sure if AF is just going to show up?


----------



## clapper

Kelligal- That's exciting maybe you are about to ovulate/ are ovulating!! Are you on metformin too? I wish I charted this cycle, it would have put my mind at rest a bit!


----------



## KelliGal

Maybe so, ha at this point who knows? Yes, I'm currently on 500mg a day until my body gets used to it. 

The tem ping really does help! Although, not knowing is ok too lol!


----------



## Hb.x

Hi ladies! I too have PCOS. I was TTC my first for over 2 years, although had been off of BC for almost 4. I had my DS in December 2013 (naturally, sounds cliche but literally as soon as we stopped trying!!) and have been NTNP since then, and TTC for a few months so I'm expecting to be in it for the long haul. Don't let PCOS put you off, I was told IVF was my best bet and my little man is now almost 16 months and absolutely perfect. 
Best of luck ladies :flower:


----------



## KelliGal

Welcome HB!! That's so wonderful you were able to conceive!!! I love hearing stories of us with pcos being able to beat it and prove Dr's wrong and have babies! 

Good luck with your second!!


----------



## Hb.x

Thank you :flower: I was told it was highly unlikely that I'd be able to have a child naturally but I did so I'm clinging to hope. However I'm not really expecting lightning to strike twice! I was just too young for the IVF list (age 23 here) so I was waiting to be eligible for the list when I fell pregnant, and was told 3 times to expect to miscarry but my little miracle is here! Now that I have a child I won't be eligible for NHS IVF so I'm looking forward to hearing other ladies stories and how to deal with it :flower:


----------



## clapper

kelligal- I started at 500 and worked my way up too. I did it faster than letting my body adjust 100% because I knew as soon as I upped it I would be miserable again haha but I can now officially say I am used to it and the thought of spaghetti sauce doesn't send me running to the bathroom! 

Wow HB! I am so happy for you!! Hopefully lightning will strike twice! and maybe some of your good luck will rub off on us ;)


----------



## KelliGal

HB - I so hope the lightening does strike twice! LOL. 

Clapper - Yeah! I was originally starting at 1000Mg but I was SO SICK it was terrible, so I dropped it down to 500 and will work my way up when I get used to this. 

HAHA Spaghetti sauce, that is horrible that the met makes us scared of food LOL, glad it doesn't send you running anymore though!

AFM- I am CD 28, no ovulation in sight and temps are very low, so thinking it's totally not going to happen this cycle. Waiting for AF to arrive now I suppose so I can head onto the next round of Clomid. BLAH!


----------



## clapper

Kelligal, good luck working up to your final dose, it really is a pain! and yes very thankful for no more running and no more 3am trash can calls! Are you going to start taking provera or something of the like to bring on AF or just wait it out? I am sorry this cycle is a bust :( I have heard of some women ovulating super late (in CD 30's). 

Hb- How are you doing? What CD are you on? 

AFM I am 5dpo today and have been super gassy (TMI, sorry) and oh the mood swings. I think DH is ready to strangle me!! haha but he has made little comments that show how excited he is that things are starting to look up and there is hope for this cycle. Praying for a BFP ! I was very optimistic but all of a sudden I just feel like this isn't it. Oh and last thing I finally slept through the entire night last night without waking up at 2am to pee! its the small things that can make me so happy. :)


----------



## Hb.x

You never know, I might be lucky! We had two friends TTC at the same time as us and as soon as I hit 6 months they both fell pg within days of each other! Could be coincidence but they both blamed my pg hormones haha :haha:

I CD 6 so nothing happening. Last cycle was 50 days, but I'm fairly sure I didn't O. I messed up my cycle the cycle before to avoid getting AF on our wedding or honeymoon. I got to CD 43 within a few days of the wedding and took BC to delay the witch! That's all I would have needed in my dress! We are going on holiday in a few weeks so going by last cycle, I should hopefully O while we're away! But my cycles are so irregular it's impossible to guess. 

Clapper - get all the sleep you can! There's always hope. I barely remember what a full nights sleep is :haha:. I had the mood swings last week, but seem to be a bit better now (poor DH lol). 

Kelligal - I've ovulated really late (CD 38 I think was the latest!) so don't give up yet!


----------



## Timetotry

I have pcos too! 
22 months ttc. 
I've been on metformin for 9 months, 1700mg per day. 
I did ovulate on my own but no luck conceiving, we did 3 rounds of clomid but still no luck. One round of iui using femara and menopur but no luck, and am currently in the month off between iui cycles. 

Such a long, frustrating process!


----------



## kristel_

I was diagnosed with PCOS in September last year. TTC for 2 years and in January i found out we were pregnant. This was entirely due to a supplement i was taking which seemed to reset my hormones completely in the space of only 2 months. Totally shocked that supplements can do so much. It was inositol, got it off amazon. Before i took this my periods had stopped completely, i gained loads of weight and my moods were just permanently low. Inositol seemed to 'fix' all of that. Amazed.


----------



## KelliGal

Welcome timetotry & Kristel!

Time - It is frustrating! I hope you get your BFP soon!!

Kristel! WOW thats wonderful!! I am glad it worked out for you with the Inositol!

Clapper, Haha! I seriously hate the gassy feeling and the mood swings, yikes! Our poor DH's haha!

HB - aww crap! I don't blame you, I wouldn't want AF on my wedding day either! 

Thanks guys. I am going to ask my dr for some provera, just to get the ball rolling again. I am almost positive I won't O this cycle but hey ya never know! (As I sit here typing my ovary start hurting LMAO).


----------



## wannabemummyb

I also have PCOS which was diagnosed about 5 years ago. I'm on 2000mg modified release metformin per day. Was on regular metformin but the side effects were awful, so the GP changed them and all ok now.

My cycles vary; sometimes I am regular 28 days and others 100 days +. Longest I've been without AF was 6 months!

I also have an under active thyroid, and am now on thyroxine for that! 

We've been trying for 5 years and 4 months, we managed to get pregnant twice but lost them both. Until TTC I never had any idea that things like PCOS, endo, thyroid conditions etc were so common!


----------



## Jamie Sue

Dumb, PCOS! I O'ed super late this month and then 4DPO AF showed up... Ugh!!!
Here's to next month! :wine:


----------



## kmpreston

Hi can I join!?

I finally got diagnosed with PCOS last week but here's a bit of the back story

Periods were like clock work until I started taking the pill at 18 (weight 11st). Took a break from the pill at 20 (11st7) and my period didn't return. After 6 months my weight had shot up to 13st 7lb, still no sign of my period so I went to the doctor who referred me for an ultrasound. I never got an appointment so went back on the pill. Weight stabilised at around 12st7-13st for the next 4 years.

Fast forward to end of June 2014 and I stopped taking the pill just before my wedding. My weight was 11st 9lb having been on a pre wedding diet/exercise regime based on simply keeping my net daily calories to 1200 per day (running three times a week to counteract bad food choices, didn't cut anything out) 

Had my first proper AF at the end of August, normal cycles (33 days) in September, October and November and ovulation was detected (OPK and temping. Weight had slowly crept up to 12st7 despite keeping net calories below 1400.

Since December I have had a 58 day cycle and two 20 day cycles, each ending with the lightest of periods/spotting for 5 days. My weight has crept up to 13st2 despite NO change in diet and increased exercise

Ultrasound on 8th April detected cysts on both ovaries, more on the left than the right and no sign of maturing follicles (I was on CD11 and had been taking soy isoflavones so that's annoying).

Now I'm on a two month wait before I can even be referred to a fertility specialist (in June). All I have is norethisterone to make sure that at the end of this cycle I have a proper bleed :(

Wow that ended up so long! Sorry!!


----------



## clapper

Welcome ladies! 

Wannabe- glad the ER met has been much more tolerable for you :) It is crazy how everything works together and can have an effect on us! 

Jamie- Sorry to hear about AF :( 4 days is super short! are you on progesterone supplements?

Km- I also have struggled with the weight creeping on with zero changes in diet... so frustrating!!! Over the past 3-4 years I have gained about 3 st with no changes if not actually eating healthier. Even when I was much lighter (from puberty) I never ever had a regular cycle so I am pretty sure the weight isn't the cause but rather a symptom :( CD11 is still very early for maturing follicles especially if you have long cycles! Don't worry just have to stay positive. 

Kelligal- how are things on your end? 

AFM I am 6dpo but the doc thinks 7dpo. I called yesterday to ask to have progesterone test today because I was nervous that maybe I didn't O even though I am on the clomid and my follicles did grow. The doc was pretty convinced that I was either O'ing or about to last time I went in (week ago today) because by LH was 23.3. I have still had some weird tugging kind of cramp like pains in my lower abdomen, my face broke out today but for the first time since around O my nips aren't sore.. I don't know if that is good or bad haha Baby dust to all!!


----------



## KelliGal

Hi welcome ladies!! 


Wannabe- I too am on the ER, it is SO much better than the regular met, but it still does make me sick. 

Jamie- Yikes! 4 days? I've had LP at 8 days but never 4. That sucks! 

Km- Yup.. Welcome to club. I hate how much my weight yo-yo's. I am like Clapper, not sure if it is the weight causing the issues, because even when I was very in shape and at a "healthy" weight I still had issues. The thing that works for me (may not for everyone) is low carb/gluten free, and no dairy & soy. When I stick to that religiously I lose weight pretty quick. (Just sticking to it is the kicker LOL).

Clapper- I so hope this is it for you! I hope the different symptoms you are having is because a baby is a brewing! :D

AFM - I am CD 30 today, my temps are going up, but this morning I (SORRY SO TMI!!!) I had blood twinge CM. SO I am thinking AF is going to rear her ugly head today or tomorrow, and I didn't ovulate at all this cycle.


----------



## clapper

Kelligal- I hope that its not AF but if it is at least it means a fresh start and new possibilities!:thumbup: I have heard ovulation can cause that as well. Our bodies are so confusing :wacko: I hope this is it too! I got my results of my progesterone test and it was 24 so I definitely ovulated!!!! I literally was in tears at my work desk haha this journey is exhausting. I am cautiously hopeful for this cycle as it is my best ever and we DTD every day in the fertile window. I hate the waiting part, especially the second half! I keep having dreams of having twins, maybe its a good sign... or I'm just over emotional and really hoping for twins :haha:


----------



## KelliGal

Unfortunately I am thinking it is AF. I really REALLY really wish something would happen just so I would know.


Sweet!! Yeah thats a for sure ovulation lol. The TWW is the worst! Why cant we just get an email like 5 days later saying "nope not this month" ha. It would be nice.


----------



## kmpreston

KelliGal said:


> Unfortunately I am thinking it is AF. I really REALLY really wish something would happen just so I would know.
> 
> 
> Sweet!! Yeah thats a for sure ovulation lol. The TWW is the worst! Why cant we just get an email like 5 days later saying "nope not this month" ha. It would be nice.

I love the email idea! The worst bit of the tww is testing too early and then knowing from like day 7 that it won't happen but keeping testing to kid yourself :(


----------



## KelliGal

Yep! It's complete torture! I swear AF gets her jollies off watching all of us scramble and fret.


----------



## Otterpup

I have PCOS as well! I don't have cysts, but my blood work is pretty clear. I've been off birth control for 5 months now with no real period, but a lot of spotting. Worked on my diet and continue to work on it and my exercise. Possible metformin coming soon. Just made an appointment with the reproductive endocrinologist (which is in a bit over a month). I'm excited, but also a bit nervous as we haven't been trying super long!


----------



## KelliGal

Welcome otter pup!! Hopefully in your appointment they can straighten things out for ya!


----------



## clapper

Welcome otterpup!I hope your RE treats you well and things move along smoothly. Do you temp? 

Kelligal- I see your status is happy! yay happy :thumbup: and you aren't kidding about the email!!!! I wish!! I'm 8dpo today and feel nothing. No different than any other day (besides EXTRA cranky) I woke up yelling at DH over his alarms. I feel kind of bad now but its like there is something inside of me and I can't control the angry lol I was so confident this was our month, but I just don't think so anymore. :nope:


----------



## Hb.x

An email would be a great idea! If only it was an option :haha: the weight gain is horrible. I weigh more now than u did after I gave birth! I've bought a treadmill hoping to shift some of it but we'll see. I just bought a dress for my husbands surprise 30th and I'll either need to lose some weight or a really good pair of spanx!!

Did AF show Kelligal?

Clapper - don't give up hope yet! You never know!


----------



## KelliGal

Ha clapper, I forgot to change it. I set it to happy when I started clomid, but now I am down right pissed LMAO. 
I've heard of people not having one symptom and ending up pregnant. So it could happen girl! When are you going to test?

HB- hey purchasing a treadmill is a step in the right direction! I've got to get my butt into gear, i've slacked off at the gym again and my clothes are noticing :(
.. Oh yeah, and AF.. NOPE still nothing. My temps are holding out around the same area, BUT I am SUPER tired today and usually when I feel very drained like this it means she is making her entrance soon. I am trying to decide when to ask my DR for provera so I can get this over with LOL.


----------



## clapper

HB- happy treadmilling! I bought an elliptical 2 years ago and I hate the dang thing, wish I had gone for the treadmill. I love ellipticals at the gym but the one I got is a very choppy motion when I use it but my shorter friend doesn't really have an issue.. maybe I am just too tall. The weight battle is never ending. I wish you the best of luck and hope to loose with you :) 

Kelligal- Might as well just ask the Dr and if you get AF before at least you have it for backup if you ever need it again :) (hopefully not until next baby!) 

You guys are right, I just don't know until I test or get AF :shrug: I plan on testing tomorrow morning (9dpo). Praying that I'll get a second line! Babydust to all :)


----------



## KelliGal

I am with ya on ellipticals. The ones at the gym seem a lot bigger which is nice for my mile long legs lol. 

Yeah that's true, I think I will get in touch with her today and ask for some. No point in waiting for her naturally and maybe not show up!


EEK! I am so excited for you! I hope it's a BFP!!!


----------



## Otterpup

Clapper-I just started temping last week. It's not really showing much yet... Hope that you get that BFP!!!!

Workout equipment at home sounds awesome! I've been working on losing some weight, too, since my doctor recommended it. I'm lucky that I'm not as hard a loser as some women with PCOS and it's going well, but I did hit a plateau this week. Good luck with your loss!

I have a new hormonal test being done currently and an ultrasound scheduled. May be starting metformin very soon depending on how my hormone levels look.

KelliGal- I've been wondering about using provera. Haven't completed one cycle in 5 months!


----------



## clapper

kelligal- good luck, let us know what she says! :) 

otterpup- you are very lucky! I have a really hard time loosing, I swear even if I eat salad all day I still stay the same lol Personally, I liked the metformin (once I got rid of the side effects!) because it has helped me be more even tempered. I never realized how much the uneven hormones really effected me. I was terrified at first to take it because I never ever take pills (boy has that changed!!) and all of the nasty side effects I heard about. You just need to remember that its going to help you and that in time this too shall pass and your body will get more used to it. I wish you the best of luck either way!! we have your back :) 

HB- how's it going? O in sight? 

AFM 9dpo and BFN this morning :( I know it is still early but I am just not feeling it like I was. Desperately hopeful! Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## kmpreston

Ran out of OPKs. Oops!

Fertility friend has this crazy idea that I have ovulated but I disagree. These are my OPKs and my chart is in my sig.

Usually my post O temp is above 36. Then again I usually take my temp at 7am but haven't got two weeks due to being on holiday. I decided due to the PCOS that it probably didn't make any difference if I woke up to temp or not cause I probably won't O anyways. Again, oops.

How's everyone else doing? Any news?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## KelliGal

Hmm, I don't really know how to determine if FF lied or not lol this cycle has been so awful for me, that I find myself questioning the accuracy of it all. 

Clapper, 9dpo is still early! Have you tested any more?

Afm, I haven't contacted my dr yet, I've been having a pity party the last few days lol. The migraine and cramping suggest AF along with the fact my temp just keeps dropping. Totally didn't O this cycle. Grr.


----------



## kmpreston

KelliGal said:


> Hmm, I don't really know how to determine if FF lied or not lol this cycle has been so awful for me, that I find myself questioning the accuracy of it all.
> 
> Clapper, 9dpo is still early! Have you tested any more?
> 
> Afm, I haven't contacted my dr yet, I've been having a pity party the last few days lol. The migraine and cramping suggest AF along with the fact my temp just keeps dropping. Totally didn't O this cycle. Grr.

Well mines changed cause my temps higher today. Reckon I'll O today if I'm going to


----------



## clapper

Kmpreston- your chart looks like you might have O'd. Hope your temps stay up! 

kelligal- I am sorry you have been feeling down :( I understand it is a crazy roller coaster of emotions. Keep your head up! 

AFM 12dpo and still all BFN :( I had a pitty party myself on Friday. Complete melt down but then the weekend DH and I did a lot of things together. It was nice spending time together and being productive :) We installed a new storm/screen door in the front of our house! :happydance:


----------



## KelliGal

Yeah.. This roller coaster just keeps on going. My chart is a mess this cycle! What did the Clomid do (or not do)!! My temp just spiked this morning, and the CM dept is nuts! 

Clapper- Aww, it may still be too early, keep your chin up! I am glad you and DH got to have a nice weekend :) I love productive weekends! Yay for new storm door! You must get bad summer storms?


----------



## clapper

kelligal- Hopefully you are just O'ing late!! Not knowing what is going on is the worst. What is the plan for your next cycle? 

I hope it is too early.. but I am very doubtful unfortunately. I live in Massachusetts. The storm door is more for winters. The winters can be brutal up here- especially this year. The top of the door pulls down so it is screen at the top. Where are you from (if you don't mind me asking)!


----------



## KelliGal

Think I could be this late? Geez.. DH and I haven't BD for like a week lol I haven't been in the mood. Guess we should just in case. 

You did Clomid this round right?

AHH gotcha, Yikes, I've heard ya'll get brutal winters.. My sis in law lives in Philly and she says winters are awful!

I live in New Mexico, but I am literally on the border of Texas.. The town is pretty much an extension of Texas lol.


----------



## clapper

I have heard stories of women o'ing super late on clomid in the CD30 range and you had a clear temp shift... who knows! 

It must be hot down there! I have never been to Texas but would love to! Our winter is finally over and the snow is melting :happydance: I love snow because I ski but man am I ready for summer! I always wanted to get pregnant in like Sept/October so I wouldn't have to experience heat and pregnancy but now I would do anything to just get pregnant! Funny how things change...


----------



## Hb.x

clapper said:


> I have heard stories of women o'ing super late on clomid in the CD30 range and you had a clear temp shift... who knows!
> 
> It must be hot down there! I have never been to Texas but would love to! Our winter is finally over and the snow is melting :happydance: I love snow because I ski but man am I ready for summer! I always wanted to get pregnant in like Sept/October so I wouldn't have to experience heat and pregnancy but now I would do anything to just get pregnant! Funny how things change...

I went on holiday during my last pregnancy (I was 15 weeks and went again at 25 weeks). We live in the UK so our summers never result in much :haha: first holiday was ok but my feet didn't half swell up! Second holiday was pretty much the same, except I was a million times more hormonal and kept bursting out crying at the pool - poor DH didn't know what to do! 

It all seems so insignificant now, you really do forget the horrors of pregnancy and labour lol. 

I can only imagine the heat in Texas!!! We're lucky if we're getting 10 degrees Celsius here at the moment so summer can't come fast enough!


----------



## clapper

Hb- 10C is in our mix here too, we are a range from ~6C-22C... depends on the day! haha what are your summers like? How are you getting along this cycle? what day are you on? 

Kelligal- any sign of AF yet?

kmpreston- did you get more opks or are you just "winging" it? 

AFM 13dpo, still negatives going in for bloods tomorrow if AF doesn't show. In a way I kind of hope she just shows in the morning since all of the tests are negative so I don't have to go in for the bloods and can start the next cycle. I am pretty emotional today.. partially hormones, partially disappointment. I was so excited that everything in this cycle went so well... minus the positive test at the end. Baby dust to you ladies!


----------



## KelliGal

Texas IS hot lol. They have some of the most amazing summer storms though, and usually mild winters. (Like less than 2" of snow). We've been in the 75-85 range for the last month now, and just going to stay and get warmer. 

I love snow, if I could go somewhere, snowboard, then go back to where it's warm LOL. I am a beach/warm climate kind of girl! 
I always thought that too, with 110+ degree summers, being pregnant wouldn't be fun, but at this point I don't care, I would do it!

HB- I would love to visit the UK in the summer, DH has been hinting he wants a summer trip there lol. How are you going in your cycle?

Clapper- Crap! that sucks about the BFN :( Good idea going to get lab work done though, just to see what's up. 

AFM- No AF, not really much of anything honestly. I have a busy week ahead of me at work, so that is keeping my mind of TTC and what my body is/isn't doing.


----------



## Hb.x

Clapper - our summers are definitely warmer than our winters, but it varies - we had snow in May lady year :haha: I think the warmest it usually reaches is around 25C, but it can be warmer down in the south of England!! Right now it's 16C and 4pm which is impressive. Don't give up just yet, fingers crossed it may just be too early!

Kelligal - that sounds amazing, I'm definitely a warmer climate person too! I've only been to the US once and that was in Feb this year on our honeymoon. We went to Vegas and although it was Feb the temp was just nice, especially compared to Newark where our first flight was into - it was minus 5 there!! The UK is very different to the US. We live in Glasgow which is the biggest city in Scotland, but it's also very different to England. Scotland has a lot of green land, hills and lochs :haha: we live in the suburbs and I love it, we're seconds away from farm land but still near enough to the city centre. And we don't all run about in kilts and eat haggis :haha: we got asked that a lot on our honeymoon. 

So far I'm CD13 with no sign of anything happening. I did have a temp rise but I have the flu so that wasn't unexpected!! DH has finished work early and is on his way to look after me :blush:


----------



## KelliGal

Hb.x said:


> Clapper - our summers are definitely warmer than our winters, but it varies - we had snow in May lady year :haha: I think the warmest it usually reaches is around 25C, but it can be warmer down in the south of England!! Right now it's 16C and 4pm which is impressive. Don't give up just yet, fingers crossed it may just be too early!
> 
> Kelligal - that sounds amazing, I'm definitely a warmer climate person too! I've only been to the US once and that was in Feb this year on our honeymoon. We went to Vegas and although it was Feb the temp was just nice, especially compared to Newark where our first flight was into - it was minus 5 there!! The UK is very different to the US. We live in Glasgow which is the biggest city in Scotland, but it's also very different to England. Scotland has a lot of green land, hills and lochs :haha: we live in the suburbs and I love it, we're seconds away from farm land but still near enough to the city centre. And we don't all run about in kilts and eat haggis :haha: we got asked that a lot on our honeymoon.
> 
> So far I'm CD13 with no sign of anything happening. I did have a temp rise but I have the flu so that wasn't unexpected!! DH has finished work early and is on his way to look after me :blush:


Yeah Vegas is great in the winter too. We used to live about an hour away from there and winters were great! I can't live anywhere there is much snow though. Just not my thing. LOL Oh HB. That sounds beautiful!! Haha people ask funny things! Is summer the best time to visit?

Aww that sucks, the flu is the worst! Good your DH is coming to take care of you! :)


----------



## namecominsoon

Hi, new to the site but not new to ttc...been off bc for about 20mos but really started trying about 15mos ago. I got diagnosed with PCOS at age 18 (I am 29 now) which did not concern me at the time. But then the weight gain started despite trying to eat healthy and working out. Frustration got the best of me and I gave up and sadly 50 pounds later I finally plateaued and weight loss since has been an uphill battle and so has getting pregnant. The PCOS has made me anovulatory. I am trying to lose weight, it's slow going and I have to be very strict but pound by pound it's coming off. (Currently lost 5 of the 50 pounds I'd like to lose)
Just got on board with a FS in March and about to start my first cycle with Femara tomorrow (days 3-7). 
My ob/gyn tried me on clomid 50mg in Nov but no U/S that month. Tried 100mg in Dec and U/S showed only 15mm follicle at day 15 so was not hopeful for ovulation that month. 100mg again in Jan and got a 21 mm follicle but after a torturous 2 week wait got a BFN at day 31 and day 35 AF showed up. I tried an OPK and got a positive for 4 days in a row but no true confirmation of whether or not I really did ovulate. :shrug: (PCOS and OPK's don't play too well together I've heard) My DH and I were disappointed but I was trying to stay optimistic since I did respond to the clomid but my ob/gyn seemed less than willing to keep dealing with me (at least that's how it felt) and sent me to an FS.
Which I am actually grateful for b/c he seems to be more attentive and thorough ordering bw and an HSG, and also started me on metformin for about 3 weeks. Metformin has been shown to restore ovulation in women with PCOS on it's own but my FS is combining it with the Femara which also stimulates ovulation but with less side effects than clomid (and at least slightly better success rates I guess). 
I won't lie, metformin is brutal :sick: the stomach pain, nausea, abdominal bloating and gas, along with the "sort of" diarrhea (I say sort of because it's not consistent throughout the day and once or twice shortly after the pill). I worked my way up from 500mg once a day to 1000mg twice a day and it wasn't easy nor pretty but 3rd day of the full dose doesn't feel as bad, but my advice is seriously avoid carbs, simple or complex, eat very little carb with a lot of protein (at least for now it seems). 
Anyway, I am excited to see the result of the metformin with the femara, really hoping it works. I have an U/S next Wednesday the 29th and my HSG on the 27th. 
Hoping the HSG has a good result, really nervous and hoping it does not show any tubal problems as that could mean IVF is the only option :nope: Please keep your fingers crossed for me ladies that they don't find any more problems and that the pills will give us our first little miracle!
Good luck to everyone! Hoping we all get BFP's!


----------



## kmpreston

clapper said:


> Hb- 10C is in our mix here too, we are a range from ~6C-22C... depends on the day! haha what are your summers like? How are you getting along this cycle? what day are you on?
> 
> Kelligal- any sign of AF yet?
> 
> kmpreston- did you get more opks or are you just "winging" it?
> 
> AFM 13dpo, still negatives going in for bloods tomorrow if AF doesn't show. In a way I kind of hope she just shows in the morning since all of the tests are negative so I don't have to go in for the bloods and can start the next cycle. I am pretty emotional today.. partially hormones, partially disappointment. I was so excited that everything in this cycle went so well... minus the positive test at the end. Baby dust to you ladies!


At least your cycle is going well.
Winging it without any OPKs. Thought yesterday was the day but temps back down now. cM has improved tho so maybe soon. Gonna start progesterone on day 28 if still nothing


----------



## clapper

Welcome namecominsoon! Glad you are on board with an FS. Metformin has done wonders for me! It made my cycle regular for 5 months and made my hormones shift as they were supposed to but I wasn't truly ovulation unfortunately. Even though the side effects of the met really stink (no pun intended!) they do get better in time. There were many sleepless nights while I was getting adjusted. You will learn what you can and cannot eat but will eventually be able to eat those things again. For me it was lean meats like chicken and fish, vegetables, and a little fruit. No granola bars or bread for sure! Things will get better, keep your head up! good luck on this upcoming cycle!

kmpreston- your chart looks good today! fingers crossed! :thumbup:

kelligal- How are things going, has AF showed her face yet? 

Hb- Any sign of O!? 

AFM went for bloods yesterday and the nurse called me back to tell me she "wasn't going to make me a happy birthday girl" as much as I knew this wasn't the cycle, I still had a little glimmer of hope and was pretty upset. But Ive picked myself back up and onto the next clomid cycle... as soon as AF shows her face that is!


----------



## kmpreston

clapper said:


> Welcome namecominsoon! Glad you are on board with an FS. Metformin has done wonders for me! It made my cycle regular for 5 months and made my hormones shift as they were supposed to but I wasn't truly ovulation unfortunately. Even though the side effects of the met really stink (no pun intended!) they do get better in time. There were many sleepless nights while I was getting adjusted. You will learn what you can and cannot eat but will eventually be able to eat those things again. For me it was lean meats like chicken and fish, vegetables, and a little fruit. No granola bars or bread for sure! Things will get better, keep your head up! good luck on this upcoming cycle!
> 
> kmpreston- your chart looks good today! fingers crossed! :thumbup:
> 
> kelligal- How are things going, has AF showed her face yet?
> 
> Hb- Any sign of O!?
> 
> AFM went for bloods yesterday and the nurse called me back to tell me she "wasn't going to make me a happy birthday girl" as much as I knew this wasn't the cycle, I still had a little glimmer of hope and was pretty upset. But Ive picked myself back up and onto the next clomid cycle... as soon as AF shows her face that is!

I've got EWCM! Not had that since November! Yay! fingers crossed this is really ovulation and that we manage to catch this time! God it's late!!


----------



## Hb.x

Welcome namecominsoon :flower:

Clapper - don't give up yet!! I find PCOS messes everything up lol. And happy birthday!! Do you have any nice plans?

Kmpreston - that's brilliant!! Fingers crossed for u. 

Nothing happening with me but I'm not overly surprised. I was at the docs today for my fever though and I have a stomach ulcer caused by stress. Maybe I need to chill out a bit and let it be :dohh:


----------



## clapper

kmpreston- YAY!! your chart looks great too! fingers crossed and lots of baby dust!! 

Hb- that sounds terrible! Get lots of rest, wishing you a fast recovery :( 

So today is officially CD 1... taking it as a fresh start and praying we catch an egg this time. My birthday was pretty good. DH and I went and got a new puppy! He thinks it would be a good distraction, I am thinking just a different stress lol but at least I am finishing my class this week and have a few weeks off before the next one starts and vacation! :happydance: The puppy is adorable and gets along with our other dog well but the cats aren't too thrilled yet haha


----------



## clapper

CD 4 here, how is everyone?


----------



## kmpreston

clapper said:


> CD 4 here, how is everyone?

I'm on CD30 and I am either 3 (which I think) or 6 (which FF thinks) DPO :D


----------



## Hb.x

kmpreston said:


> clapper said:
> 
> 
> CD 4 here, how is everyone?
> 
> I'm on CD30 and I am either 3 (which I think) or 6 (which FF thinks) DPO :DClick to expand...

Oohhhh good luck!

I'm thankfully feeling better now and seem to have stopped being sick (fingers crossed!). CD19 but no sign of O yet. Should be in around 2 weeks if I go by last cycle!


----------



## swimmyj1

Hey guys, I would love to join your thread it's really comforting to know I'm no so alone. 

Back story. Been off birth control for about 2 years actively trying for the last 11 cycles. have had very regular cycles. 25-32 days, but not ovulating every time. I've had 2 scans one says PCOS other says no not sure wtf i'm suppose to do with that but because of unexplained weight gain and some other symptoms my doc started me on metformin (goal 1000mg - I thought it should be higher??) last month. Was really hoping to get pregnant on my honeymoon this last cycle but no luck :( AF showed up today with vengeance. I just don't know what more I can be doing.


----------



## clapper

kmpreston- yay O! Ill be keeping my fingers crossed for you :) 

Hb- So glad you are feeling better. Hopefully O is right around the corner! Might have been pushed off since you were sick? 

Swimmy- Welcome! You are definitely not alone. I'm sorry AF showed up today, but think of it as a fresh start. Are you temping or seeing an RE? 

AFM- I went in for a baseline ultrasound and was told there were a few small cysts (which for me is huge because normally I am COVERED!) but instead of upping my dose of clomid to 100mg the doctor changed her mind and had me start taking in yesterday CD4 through CD9 in hopes that I will ovulate sooner. Has anyone ever heard of 6 days of clomid instead of 5?


----------



## Hb.x

Swimmyj1 - welcome :flower:

Clapper - that all sounds really promising!! Fingers crossed! Sorry I can't help with the clomid question!

AFM I think I might be out this cycle. DH is away working until Saturday and I've just had EWCM :dohh: fingers crossed it might not be O for a few days!!


----------



## clapper

Hb- Hopefully O holds out a couple more days!! But at least that is a positive sign things are working! :) no worries about the clomid question, Dr. Google couldn't tell me anything lol I trust my doctor so we will just see how it goes. I am hopeful but don't have high expectations. Time will tell! I am trying to focus my energy in training our new puppy and getting ready for vacation :) Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## namecominsoon

Morning all, 
clapper-I have not heard anything about extending clomid to 6 days...but as you said, I'm sure your doctor has a reason for this, probably has seen positive results with other patients! Hope you get positive results too...including a BFP!

Swimmy-you're in good company, hang in there. From what I've researched and been told by my FS, the metformin can restore ovulation on it's own but could take 5-6 months for this to fully regulate. If you are eager-which I completely understand because I'm extremely eager myself, as most of us I think are-maybe you could ask to add clomid or femara? They might not want to b/c you said you ovulate sometimes and they may be hoping the metformin alone will be enough but it can't hurt to ask.

As for me, I am cd 8 today...just took femara cd 3-7. My side effects to metformin really mellowed since my last post and am finding I am able to eat pretty normal though I've adapted my diet somewhat anyway just b/c also trying to lose weight. CD10 u/s on Saturday so hoping for a good response to the first cycle with femara and about 5 weeks of metformin. My HSG is tomorrow, I'm so nervous and praying they don't find any tubal problems! Keep me in your thoughts and hope I have good news to share after both tests...once I get through those hurdles I'll hope for a BFP in about another 3 weeks! Which would be awesome b/c that is right around my hubby's bday and I can't think of a better present! 

Thank you to everyone for posting and sharing, it really does feel good to be so open about everything and not feel so alone...it's hard to talk about this to even family/friends who have no idea what you're going through. Keeping hope for everyone on here!


----------



## clapper

namecominsoon- Very excited for you and so glad the metformin has had less side effects lately! I am just a day behind you (CD7) yay cycle buddies! I am going for my first ultrasound on Monday since last time I didn't ovulate until CD20 so doc didn't see the rush. Good luck with your HSG! I still haven't had one of those yet... not sure why.. its on my list to ask the doctor though. Let us know how it goes. I will be keeping my fingers crossed that the tubes are all clear :) I have read a lot of things where it increases the chances of pregnancy after you have it done! Hope it leads to your BFP!

Kelligal- anything new on your end?


----------



## KelliGal

Hey gang, I've been MIA lately. AF started finally! I'm one CD 6 I think.. That's it for me lol.


----------



## swimmyj1

My doc said I have to wait a few months of opk testing with the metformin before she will do any other meds. I tried temping a few months ago but because I work nights and get up at different times every day (sometimes only getting 4 hours of sleeping) it wasn't getting me anywhere. AF was really weird this month it only lasted 2 days not heavy just bad cramps that's never happened before. Anyone else have that starting metformin? 
namecominsoon - thanks for letting me know it can take that long to start working wasn't sure how long before I should start seeing results :)


----------



## namecominsoon

Swimmy-You're welcome. I also just started metformin 5 weeks ago and I just had my first period since starting it last week...mine was pretty normal as far as the duration (6 days) normal flow etc but I will say it did intensify some of my normal menstrual symptoms and I did have some cramping which is an increase because I normally don't get cramps-I get lower back pain typically.

Clapper-thanks for the good luck wishes cycle buddy...it worked! 

I had the dreaded HSG test this morning and I got an all clear! :happydance: I am so relieved! The dye showed no blockages or abnormalities...and apparently I have a "healthy beautiful cervix"...I wish that was the strangest compliment I've ever got! 
Anyway, glad it's over and one less thing to worry about! *If anyone has to have an HSG, it's really not as bad as it sounds*...it started off feeling like a normal PAP smear test and then when they put the catheter in to do the dye it was a little uncomfortable but no pain whatsoever and then a little pressure as the dye fills you up then it's over and I think the whole thing took 2 minutes! 

Now I'm excited to see if I have good follicle growth tomorrow and hopefully the dye test will have a positive effect as I heard it can help increase your chances of conceiving for 3 months after the test! Hoping for a BFP in the near future for all of us!


----------



## swimmyj1

My doctor said I should take a test, but I took one the day before AF showed up so I don't really want to (silly i know but bfn suck). I'm not having any symptoms or anything. I'll just wait and see what its like next time I start. 

So glad your test ended up clear! I'm nervous to get one I was worried it would really hurt, glad to know yours wasn't so bad :) Really hope you get a BFP!!!


----------



## Onions

Hi, would I be ok to join? We have been ttc for over 3 years now, no natural periods since I was about 14, I'm 24 now. Pretty certain I don't ovulate at all. We have been fighting for some form of help for years and keep getting told it is because of my weight, which is only just above what it should be and I haven't been able to shift it.

Recently I went to the 4th GP about it and begged him to put me on metformin, I know it isn't a magic cure but I want to at least try, and all he could do was chase up my referral to the fertility consultant. I had an appointment with her last year and she told me to lose weight, have ANOTHER scan and blood tests, get a SA, all which we have done and yet I never got a follow up. 

I'm kind of in a bad place with it all at the moment, sick of being able to do nothing. I had some medicated periods last year, tried soy for a few months and got nothing so I feel pretty alone right now with it all. Hope its ok if I join here?


----------



## Hb.x

Clapper - good luck tomorrow :flower:

Kelligal - fingers crossed for this cycle!

Namecominsoon - glad your test went well!

Onions - welcome :flower: I'm 24 too and constantly hear about how I shouldn't be upset because I have time on my side :dohh: hopefully you'll find some comfort here!

AFM, I'm most likely out this month. I've been really ill and ended up in hospital with a stomach ulcer and think I O'd a few days ago - far too ill to BD!! However we are going on holiday tomorrow with LO so I'm just going to concentrate on that :happydance:


----------



## clapper

Swimmy- The first month I had a period after starting metformin I was definitely crampy and it was decently heavy flow (pretty much a normal period for me) about 5ish days. I consistently had a period and a thermal shift for the following 5months but my periods were only about 3.5 days. (I think since for the first time in my life they were regular, short and light might be more normal since the uterine lining hasn't had as much time to build up?) 

namecominsoon-I am so relieved to hear the test isn't as bad as a lot of people make it out to be! and I am very happy you had good results :) 

Onions- Welcome! I am 23 and if I hear one more time "you have time on your side" I think I might go crazy! My newest response has been think about how much harder it will get as I get older. Although I don't like thinking about that (especially where we want more than one child) but it makes other people think about it and what just came out of there mouth. As for the weight thing, my first RE said that too. The one I am seeing now has never mentioned a thing. I am more than slightly over weight but I am very active and eat healthy. I have always struggled with weight even in high school as a state track and field competitor. I never had regular period then either. Would loosing weight be beneficial and make carrying a baby easier, absolutely but don't beat yourself up over it. 

Hb- That sounds horrible!!! I hope you are feeling better and enjoy your vacation!

Kelligal- glad AF finally showed so you can move on. I hope things go smoother this month! Are you taking anything this month? 

As for me CD11. Went in this morning for an ultrasound and blood work. The tech said she only saw 2 smaller follicles.. last time at this point I had TONS of tiny ones which ended up with 3 that were ovulated. I know it only takes one but I can't help feeling a little bummed. I peeked at the screen after she was done and I think the measurements were 12.8mm and 2.9mm... I guess I will have to see what the nurse says this afternoon after she speaks to the doctor. I think if this month doesn't work out I am going to ask for an HSG just to make sure tubes are clear. We are taking next month off from clomid since we are going away for 2 weeks on vacation (can't be monitored). It will be a welcomed break from the constant appointments. Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## clapper

Update: Just got a call from the nurse, apparently I read the screen wrong. She said my follicles are 10, 12 and 13.5.. feel a little bit better having 3 that are pretty close in size


----------



## namecominsoon

Clapper-Glad to hear that you have 3 follicles on your ultrasound! Hope they continue to grow and you get a BFP this month and that next month your vacation will be a family vacation! 
Onions-Happy to have you on board! I know its incredibly frustrating and you dont have to filter yourself here. Were all here b/c were TTC, I hope you dont feel so alone with all of us here for you. I just recently started on here and I know it has been a big help to my morale to be on hereit definitely helped that feeling of being alone in this process. Im sorry to hear that your doctors have been so resistant to help b/c of your weight. Im 29 and ttc for almost 2 yearsI am overweight but I also have PCOS, which kind of goes hand in hand with having weight problems b/c of the hormonal imbalance, etc. So my doctors didnt let my weight stop me from proceeding with treatmentof course it has been brought up and I am working on it, but they did not hold off further treatment and evaluation because of it. Have they diagnosed you with PCOS? Maybe you should look around for a different specialist to see if you can find another one if your area? I hope you get the help youre looking for with a specialist and that you find some support and comfort on here! 
Swimmy-I hear ya on the BFN! I knew I wasnt pregnant but I had to take a test before my specialist would start the pills and have to do so every month and theres always that fleeting hope that youre wrong about not being pregnant and even though you expect the BFN it still sucks when it actually appears! If you need to get an HSG, try not to stress too much and relax, I think being relaxed helps tooits really over quick. My FS told me to take Tylenol 500mg (or similar) about 30-45 min before the test (which I did) and to have some on hand for after but I didnt even need it and ended up not taking anything else after the test. 
Hb-sorry to hear you were so sick! Thats awful, hope you enjoy your holidaysometimes relaxing and not thinking about it is the best thing!
As for me, I had an ultrasound done on 05/02/15 (CD10 for me), first cycle on Femara 5mg days 3-7. I had a slightly enlarged follicle on my right ovary which they said was normal b/c day 10 can br tricky to find follicles or so I was told-they didnt measure b/c they wanted to check the left ovary first and they never went back to it b/c they found 2 big ones on good ol lefty! 16mm each!:happydance: Which apparently is a very healthy size for day 10! Now just do the OPK daily and watching and waiting for the LH surge. Would be so nice to see a BFP this month but right now I am just happy I had a clear HSG and my body seems to be responding so well to the metformin and femaragives me hope even if it doesnt happen this monthbut please happen!!!! 
Baby dust to everyone! 
:dust:


----------



## Onions

I was diagnosed at 13, again at 16, again at 21. Ovaries are looking less polycystic at the moment but everything just bloody stops then we go back to "get a scan, get a blood test". Pretty infuriating. Nice to know there are people who know exactly how it feels on here :). Husbands semen analysis got done at last so that might make things go past step one for once. 

Congratulations on your positive results from your HSG :D


----------



## clapper

Namecominsoon- that is awesome you had good size follicles!! How are things going? Did you get a positive OPK?

onions- glad things are moving along for you! Hope DH analysis comes back all good :) 

How is everyone else doing? 

Looks like this cycle I ovulated 2 eggs on CD16 :) (had bloods done this morning to confirm I did ovulate this past weekend on saturday). I am nervous and excited for this cycle. Just have to stay hopeful.


----------



## KelliGal

Hey ya'll. Welcome to all the people that are new to the thread.

I have been MIA pretty much, my DR just dropped me like a sack of potatoes, so that's been awesome. AF was 14 days, and just finally stopped, but today its back, so thats awesome. 

I know I am experiencing some severe depression. I can't shake it. I am just so tired of having to deal with this. Plus things at my work are not ok, so I am just not able to handle this anymore. I've never been one to be depressed, I am always the happy girl dancing and laughing.. so this is making me crazy and afraid. 

Has anyone had severe depression after so much heartache TTC?


----------



## clapper

Kelligal- I am really sorry to hear about all of your bad luck lately, I hope things turn around for you. I have struggled with depression as well and its not easy to get through but you will. I know it sounds cliche but when I say it to myself its not aggravating like when I hear it from someone else, everything happens for a reason. Might not know or understand the reason now, but maybe someday. You are one step closer to your BFP and every day is that much closer but you just don't know how long that journey is. Keep your chin up and try to focus on the positive things. Plan things that make you happy whether its a craft project, gym routine, going out with girl friends or a weekend a way. Having something to look forward to is always helpful!


----------



## KelliGal

Thanks.. I just feel so useless as a person. I am trying to stay positive, and trying to keep myself busy with things but man it's rough. 

Thanks for listening ya'll. sometimes I feel so alone in everything.


----------



## swimmyj1

KelliGal - you are definitely not alone with the depression from TTC. It was getting to the point for me that I didn't even want to bd with my husband if I wasnt ovulating because what was the point. Friends that were pregnant or having babies I wanted nothing to do with. I ended up giving myself a stern talking to lol that I just didn't want to be that person. I'm like u a happy laughing person and instead I was turning into an angry and resentful person, and I was going to lose people I cared about. I know it's hard but keeping yourself busy is best. :) if you ever need to vent email please do! 

lots of hugs your way


----------



## namecominsoon

*Onions*-Im sorry they seem to have you going in circles. Maybe after your husbands SA comes back they will move forward in the process. (When my husbands SA came back and his results were like Super Sperm I couldnt help but think Lucky SOB-which doesnt make sense cause really that would just make it harder on me having to do IUI and such but still, it puts all the blame on me!) Hope they do something more for you soon, it definitely sucks doing the same thing over and over like they are expecting different resultsdidnt Einstein say that was the definition of insanity? 

*Clapper*-Thats exciting! Hope that this is your cycle for a BFP!!! 

*Kelligal*- I definitely feel your pain, I am a super optimistic person, depressed is probably one of the last words someone would use to describe me but this whole process can be emotionally and mentally crippling. There have been a lot of changes going on with my work too that have made me feel less secure on that front too, plus I got wait listed for my college program recently, and then all this TTC nonsense.I felt like I was failing at everything, including being a failure as a woman. Its heart-wrenching to feel like I am disappointing my husband, Ive even wondered if he regrets marrying me, like he got a dud. It doesnt help when everyone around you is getting pregnant-I mean seriously, 6 good friends have had babies in the last year and its been almost two years TTC and not even one BFP. I just try to remember that I am taking the proper steps and now I have a FS who knows what to do and I just try to have faith that it will happen. Also try to remind myself that at least I am getting some positive results (good SA, good HSG, good size follicles) even if I havent got a BFP yet. Youre absolutely not alone in your struggle or in your feelings and I hope knowing that helps. Just try not to beat yourself up to much or feel guilty even though its hard. You are not useless and you are a strong woman who is trying hard and not giving up and you can be proud of that.

As for me, I did an OPK and I did get a positivebut it was positive for like 4 days in a row with a questionable 5th day positive (lighter than control but not much). I dont knowI had this happen on my third cycle of clomid in February and obviously did not get pregnant so I am nervous that the length of + OPK is indicative that my LH surges are not enough to cause the follicle to release an egg and it keeps trying but eventually the LH decreases without a successful ovulation? Ive read that lengthy LH surges can mean your body tries multiple surgesI just dont know if the surges succeeded. My FS did not order any bloodwork to check if I ovulated and if I do not get a BFP this time I would like to ask if we can look into this next time to see if I need a trigger shot or something. Its just annoying to know my follicles are maturing so well but that they may not be releasing. I def had cramping around CD12 but it was bilateral and I read that may just mean follicle maturation but the actual release of the egg should only be one sided pain so who knows at this point?!!? Im CD20 now so I have a couple weeks left to wait and wonder. Ive tried doing BBT but sometimes I wake up like 30-60 minutes before my alarm and roll over and go back to sleep and I dont know if this is effecting my temps because Im not really noticing a pattern. :shrug: Here's hoping for some good news soon! Thanks for everyone who listens and supports!
:dust: Baby dust to all you beautiful ladies!


----------



## KelliGal

Wow, thank you all so much. Reading that I am NOT alone, oddly makes me feel better. I know I am not useless, I know I am a good person that should keep going, it was just the strangest feeling i've never had before.

I do wonder, I was on Metformin, and when my Period all of a sudden showed up and stayed for 2 weeks I quit cold turkey.. Could that have caused some of the depression? I took Inositol today and am feeling like my mood is better regulated. 


How is everyone else?


----------



## swimmyj1

so I don't ever get a true positive on an opk not sure why but my doc doesn't seem concerned:shrug:. the darker opk is before work the next one is about 14 hours later (obviously fading) does this mean I don't actually ovulate? opk testing is so confusing to me. I was hoping with the metformin I would just stop testing but this month I wanted to see if it worked at all.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1557.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BabeAwait

Hey ladies! :hi: I would love to join you all. It really sucks all of us are dealing with this horrible syndrome! :( Hopefully we can all help each other get through it :)

So about myself:
My name is Michelle and I am turning 23 in a couple of weeks. My H is 25 and we've been together for five years. My mother has PCOS and had to try 4 years for me with the help of clomid. I was diagnosed at 11 and put on the bcp. On the pill everything was managed very well for me. I went off the pill on nov 1st of last year. It welcomed the return of my irregular cycles, acne, and 20lbs in three month (im only 5'1"). Lucky me! :haha: I started bbt charting and opk testing obsessively right away and noticed a had a very short lp. We started trying the second cycle off the pill. We were shocked and overjoyed that I got pregnant the first cycle we tried. But we were devastated when I suffered a cp. I went to my obgyn and addressed all of my concerns. After asking about progesterone she decided to give me a script for my luteal phases because I was afraid that a possible lpd caused my cp. But she did nothing else to address my PCOS and brushed it off because it hasn't been a year yet.
So here I am another cycle waiting to ovulate. Will it be cycle day 24 or 44 this time, who knows? Just crossing my fingers for a healthy baby soon. :)


----------



## clapper

Kelligal- Hope you are feeling better today!

Namecominsoon- four days doesn't mean you didn't ovulate, some women get them for days and other don't get them at all... especially with PCOS. So confusing. Until I started Clomid they were never clear for me. Are you temping too? (sorry can't remember if you already said this) 

Swimmy- women with PCOS often have several LH surges (almost positive OPKs) because you'll gear up to O but then don't. Its so frustrating! Temping might help it be more conclusive :) 

BabeAwait- Welcome! I am also 23 as of April, we can probably relate a lot! My mom was never diagnosed with PCOS but it took her 12 years to have be... so I am assuming she probably did too. Are you staying with the OBGYN or moving to a RE? 

How is everyone else? 

AFM- 4dpo (maybe 5dpo) and feel completely normal. My boobs aren't even sore. Last month (first month on clomid) my boobs were at least a little sensitive right now. But I feel nothing. Little bit of a headache and hungry but I don't know if I would call it a symptom. I am thinking that I will at least be a little distracted this month because I am so excited about going on vacation. I am also kind of scared that if I am pregnant this month, I will miscarry on vacation and not know it or it will be terrible. I know I am thinking too far ahead, one step at a time!


----------



## BabeAwait

Clapper I am sticking with the obgyn for now. I think if we still aren't pregnant by the year mark I'll see an RE. Yay for being in the tww! Vacations are so exciting, are you going someplace warm? :)

Swimmy Sorry your opks are confusing. I'm not sure how to help because I have the opposite problem. I have gotten LH surges with positive tests and then failed to O. I always have caught O with positive tests though. How often are you testing? Do you do a urine hold before testing?


----------



## clapper

BabeAwait- Glad you have a plan in place :) yes! TWW is awesome because it means ovulation happened and that is a start at least! lol Trying to stay positive and take the little wins. I'm going to Alaska, so... not warm but should be amazing. After the winter we have had Alaska will even feel warm! :haha: 

Where is everyone at in their cycle?


----------



## BabeAwait

Clapper With ttc it feels like we're always waiting. Waiting to O, for the tww to end, for af to end, to finally get that bfp. Hopefully we won't be all out of patience by the time our LOs finally get here :haha:
Alaska is BEAUTIFUL! I went there on a cruise as a child. We got to do all sorts of fun activities throughout Alaska. I'm sure you will love it :)


I'm thinking of maybe going back to my obgyn to see if she'll give me metformin or something to treat my pcos. It kind of bothers me she didn't really address it.


----------



## kmpreston

From what you were all saying with depression over ttc. I can feel that arriving as I reach the one year mark. I do not exaggerate when I say everyone around me seems to be pregnant

11 women from my work are currently on mat leave. One goes off next week and another one in the summer. Two have recently come back. That's 14 babies born in my work place since I started ttc.

Three of my friends are all due in September which is when I would have been due if I didn't have a chemical. Another just announced she's due in November. And one of my friends recently had her baby girl. There are countless other people with babies or who are pregnant on my Facebook. I feel like I'm the only one!!

Which I know is ridiculous. Because at least two of my friends have taken over a year to conceive. So I'm not alone. It's just very hard to think of anything other than how unfair it is that they all get their babies!!'


----------



## Hb.x

I'm back ladies :happydance:

Had a wonderful holiday with lots of R&R - definitely needed. I was feeling that depression you are talking about, I had it terrible before I had LO and ended up with pre-natal depression so am desperate not to go down that road!

I'm now on CD42 (AF never arrived so I don't think I o'd so early after all!) but don't think I o'd at all tbh. We done plenty of bd just in case, but I got a BFN this morning. It's hubby's 30th birthday tomorrow so I was hoping to surprise him. Oh well, on to the next! 

Have a great holiday clapper - hopefully you'll feel as laid back as I do now when you return!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## clapper

BabeAwait- It definitely feels like all we do is wait!!! I was thinking that yesterday.... and I am so not a patient person when it comes to waiting for something, more of a go getter.. but that doesn't work in this case unfortunately. Oh! Glad you had fun when you went to Alaska. Honestly, at this point I think I would be happy going anywhere/doing anything away from work and home! haha Did the obgyn test you for insulin resistance? 

kmpreston- I understand how you feel. Last night two of my friends announced they are pregnant and then another two friends delivered last night. (The ones that deliver I am not close with anymore but still felt a little disappointed... especially where they were 'accidents') 

Hb- Glad you had a great time!!! and had plenty of bd ;) That stinks you didn't O :/ That would have been a great surprise for his birthday, but maybe for the next holiday! Did you test? Hopefully AF arrives so you can move on :) 

AFM- 9 or 10DPO today. And my boobs aren't even sore. Nope, not even a little.. kind of strange. Only had a little bit of cramping, moody (not that unusual... sorry hubby!) and hungry. SO HUNGRY. I will probably test tomorrow, maybe... I feel out though. If I am out I am going to ask for an HSG this cycle because I am definitely ovulating with the clomid (multiple eggs) and DH SA is good so I'm kind of at a loss.


----------



## Hb.x

Clapper - just enjoy being away!! That's what I done, DH and I have been pretty stressed and we're now doing great and feel so much more like ourselves. It sounds silly but sometimes escaping really is what you need! 

The 'accidents' are the worst. A girl I used to know was like that and consistently having abortions. It's so unfair on us ladies who would give one of our limbs Ito be able to fall gp at the drop of a hat!!

Ohhhh maybe feeling different is a good thing!! Don't count yourself out yet but definitely let us know if you test!!

I did test this morning, I so wanted to be able to surprise DH tomorrow. But on the plus side, I'm having a surprise party for him next weekend so at least I'll be able to have a few champagnes!! Although knowing my luck that will be the day AF starts. I have a white dress .... :haha:


----------



## BabeAwait

Hb Starting when wearing a white dress :haha: Of course it always happens at the worst time! Sorry you're not sure about ovulation. FX you still catch the eggie!

Clapper Yes all of us TTCers deserve vacations! No my doc didn't test for anything :growlmad: I'm quite sour about it now lol. If I don't get a bfp in a couple weeks I'm going to go back and demand treatment or I'll find a different dr. FX your different symptoms are a good thing! 

Kmpression I feel your pain! Everyone around me is pregnant. Two of the worst are my best friend and sil. My bff got pregnant the first time her and her new bf dtd and had been dating less then a month, it happened at my most depressed stage of begging my H to stop wtt. The day we were going to tell my in laws about our mc my niece walks in with a big sister shirt and my sil announces she's pg, another crushing blow. I wonder why it always happens to us TTCers? We will all get our turns some day I promise :hugs: the sooner the better! 

Tomorrow morning my O will be confirmed! :) I'm excited for the tww but not looking forward to taking my progesterone suppositories lol.


----------



## kmpreston

So this cycle I took soy ISO days 1, 2 and 3 before I ran out and tesco have stopped selling it! 

Yesterday I got a huge amount of EWCM 
Today I have had three very strong positive opks (top was last night)

It's cd18.

My average O date is 25 and last cycle it was 24.

The soy has brought it forward by a week and by the looks of it it's a good one! 
Fingers crossed!! Now....where's my hubster!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## BabeAwait

Yay kmpreston! :happydance: Glad to hear taking it is working out for you. Stinks they stopped selling it though. That always seems to happen to me lol.

I am 7dpo today (since it's after midnight now). I am very excited to have a possible test date next Saturday! Fx AF doesn't show first


----------



## mummy2_1

*hope you don't mind me posting here
*

Hi ladies wanted to post and wish you all the best of luck. Also wanted to spread a little hope your way. I have conceived twice with pcos. I was diagnosed in 2010 with scans and a laproscopy, cysts on both sides. Looked like a bag of marbles on both pictures of my ovaries :( Finally we had.an answer to the pai. we started trying to conceive my lb in Jan 2011. After 12 long months of constant stressful planning, trying to predict my o'. (I ovulated 9times that year, quite alot) we stopped trying And that is when I conceived my lb. My longest cycle was 60 I never learnt my ave o date as I wasn't using opk's. I experienced o pain from either side or both every cycle even When I didn't o. It was very painful. 

This time ttc we decided to go with the relaxed approach. After just 3 months I very luckily conceived my lucky precious little girl. 

It can happen for us ladies. Baby dust to all.x


----------



## Hb.x

Kmpreston - did u manage to get more soy? I tried it when I was first TTC but haven't taken any since! Hope you manage to catch the egg this month!!

Babeawait - that all sounds very positive!! FX for a BFP! 

CD46 here now. I hope AF starts in the next few days! Hubby knows something is going on and had guessed he's having a surprise party. I've told him he's paranoid but he sooooo knows. I kind of want to just tell him so he can help me with the prep instead of me sneaking about :haha:

Mummy2_1 - that's brilliant! That's similar to what happened when I conceived my LO, I was TTC for 2 years and the one month we took a break was the month we conceived!


----------



## kittykitchn

I'm now getting onto my forth round of clomid after being diagnosed with PCOS earlier this year. I'm ovulating and my cycles are now normal, which is lovely. But I'm still not getting pregnant :( I see everywhere online that if you'e going to get pregnant on clomid it's more than likely to happen in the first three months.
Feeling so hopefully and desperate today.


----------



## Hb.x

Good luck with your fourth round!! If it wasn't going to work after 3 they wouldn't have gave you it for 4 so keep positive!! They told me I'd never conceive and carry naturally, most couples are with a year and it took me 2, so it might have taken longer but was totally worth it. 

FX for you!!


----------



## swimmyj1

Hey guys sorry haven't checked in a while been on too many camping trips lol. Well AF showed up right on time this month. does anyone else have regular cycles with PCOS? because mine are only 25-30 days long. 

So with my opk's they never get a true positive but its usually around day 15 in my cycle that i get the darkest line. Does that mean I don't actually ovulate at all I'm only getting the slight surge? I don't temp because I work really weird hours and don't get up at the same time. Anyone have any ideas? 

My doc only put me on 500mg of metformin twice a day is that too low of a dose?


----------



## clapper

Hi ladies! 

kmpreston- yay! Glad the soy is working for you :) Your chart looks great!

kittykitchn- I COMPLETELY understand.I have ovulated every time on clomid and produced 2/3 eggs and still only BFN's... so frustrating! Have you checked to see if your tubes are blocked?

swimmy- you could either be missing the surge or not ovulating. Are you using opks multiple times a day or just once? 

Hb- good luck with hubby's party!! hold strong on keeping that surprise! :) 

AFM- 16 or 17dpo and BFN yesterday.. still no AF. I don't feel pregnant. My boobs are only the tiniest bit sensitive and only when I press on them. I know clomid can make your cycle longer... but I didn't think it would be THIS much longer!

Update: AF has shown her face, I am officially out this month.. on to the next. Waiting to hear what the plan is for this month.


----------



## Hb.x

Swimmy - hope you had a good time camping! My cycles are a nightmare so I can't answer that, but I don't ever seem to get a strong positive on OPKs either which make it difficult to tell whether I ovulate or not! If you get any answers please let me know. 

Clapper - aw sorry AF got you :dohh: FX for this cycle!! 

AFM still no AF but BFN. I think I'm around CD48 so hopefully the witch will show her face soon! I've been quite crampy today so no doubt just in time to wear my white dress :dohh::growlmad:


----------



## BabeAwait

Hb Hopefully the witch will hold out long enough for you to wear your white dress! Good luck with the party. :)

Clapper I'm sorry the witch got you :(


----------



## BabeAwait

Hit reply to quick lol

Swimmy My cycles had been very irregular. I was ovulating between 31-44 days. But after my mc they become shorter and shorter ovulating on cycle days 29,24, and then 23 days this cycle. Bur my luteal phases would vary. So then I had to go on progesterone. If it weren't for me testing a lot with opks I would likely miss my O, but I haven't yet.

Kittykitchn I'm sorry you're onto the fourth round of clomid. Statistics say even if everything is timed perfectly we only have a 20% chance of conceiving each cycle. So don't give up hope! :hugs:

Mummy Thank you for your lovely story! :)

AFM 10dpo today. I am excited testing is only a few days away. Taking progesterone is not fun though! I always get a lot of symptoms while taking it. Although luckily it isn't as messy as I had remembered from last cycle.


----------



## swimmyj1

I had been testing opk's twice a day this last time. So I should have gotten a true positive right? My doctor wants me to give temping a try for at least 2 month, even though I work crazy hours so it won't be as accurate. to see if that detects ovulation before they will do any other tests. I'm getting so frustrated with her lol. But I started taking all of the vitamins like she asked (b6, b12, D and C lol crazy), and I pick up my husbands fertility blend this week so who knows maybe in a few months we will get out bfp :) 

BabeAwait - I hope that AF stays away :) I wish my doctor would draw my progesterone and estrogen levels but she wants to wait a few months after doing the vitamins.


----------



## BabeAwait

Swimmyj Thanks the witch isn't allowed here anymore lol. I never got my estrogen checked actually. I pretty much demanded the progesterone from my doc :haha: But I was afraid low progesterone caused my mc so it was a serious driving force. I'm sorry you've had troubles with opks. I guess I have a great routine that works for me.
Temping may seem annoying at first, but for me it is a life saver. I would have an incredibly hard time without it. Before you know it you'll do it half asleep on autopilot ;)


----------



## swimmyj1

BabeAwait - so far have been charting for a few days. Do you use a basal temp or just a regular one (i have both now lol) I know my charting will be a bit off sense I don't wake up at the same times or have a regular pattern but my doc said as long as you are getting 4 hours of sleep before temping thats ok. Hopefully this gives me some more hope than the opk's :)

also we just got a fertility checker for my husband so we are going to try that tomorrow. Kinda nervous about those results lol.


----------



## kmpreston

Babe await how are you getting on? I'm 9DPO and was trying to be positive. I've had loads of cramps, nausea and tiredness. But no BFP. So I think it's not pregnancy symptoms and just a virus :(


----------



## clapper

kmpreston- 9DPO is still early! Don't count yourself out yet :) Your chart looks good! Baby dust!


----------



## Hb.x

Kmpreston - definitely not out yet! Fingers crossed!

How is everyone else doing?

CD56 now and still no AF and no BFP but I literally have every symptom in the book. I am stressed though so I'm putting it down to my body plying tricks on me :dohh:


----------



## swimmyj1

I'm on cd11 im using the advanced digital opks this month (these things are crazy confusing!!) but I'm hoping those give me a true positive sense the wondfo's haven't. Has anyone tried these before? 
I know it's kinda a long shot sense my husbands count is under 20mil (we took a home test to check). But on a happy note I repainted our spare bedroom and bought a whole new bedroom set!! Yay!! 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## clapper

Hb- sorry you have had such a long cycle! :( Have you had bloods drawn for a test? I know some women who never get a positive on the sticks for some reason! crazy, I know! 

Swimmy- I have never used the digitals just the wondfo's.. I think they are all confusing since they are up for interpretation... and women with PCOS often have multiple surges, so frustrating! But the new bedroom set and paint is very exciting!!! 

AFM, I am CD9 today, last day of clomid. I start a Z pack tonight since I am going tomorrow for a hycosy. I am pretty nervous but will be happy to at least know the results. Its getting frustrating reacting so well to the clomid and yet nothing is happening... :shrug: DH and I talked for a while last night and we are starting to think that instead of doing IUIs as the next step, which neither of us really wanted to do to begin with we might ask to just skip and go to IVF. IUI's success rates aren't much better than just clomid (from what I have read) and it kind of just seems like a big waste of time and money. What do you girls think?


----------



## Hb.x

No I haven't had any bloods done, I just know I'm not pregnant although think my body is playing tricks!! I've started spitting today, but that can happen regularly during my cycle so hoping for AF soon! (There's a sentence I didn't think I'd say while TTC :haha:)

I'm feeling really down today. It's the end of the college year and I was so convinced I'd spend my summer with my LO preparing for a new arrival :cry: so I put him in his pram and walked until I cleared my head and realised how lucky I am he's even here. We've been talking about adoption recently and I just realised that I couldn't do it, I'm desperately worried that 1. I'd never love another child like I do my LO (nothing to do with him having my genes, this is how I feel anyway :blush:) and 2. I just don't know how I'd cope with the 'you're not my mum' thing. It must be really hard for an adopted child if there is a biological child, and I never want my children to be in competition with each other. I just don't know how I feel any more :dohh:

Sorry for the rant ladies, that probably makes me sound like a terrible person :blush::dohh:


----------



## swimmyj1

Hb.x you are not a terrible mother. those are legit concerns. my aunt has 2 biological children and one adopted. I love my cousins equally but I know her adopted son definatly went through a phase of telling her often that he knew she didn't love him as much as her "real children" and it broke her apart. It took a long time and him getting through alot of anger of feeling abadoned by his biological parents to see that she loved them all the same. 

Try not to lose hope :( youll get ur #2 *lots of hugs your way*


----------



## Hb.x

Thanks swimmy, that story made me feel better knowing that it's not in my head and that these things do happen. 

Still no AF for me, but I'm feeling really guilty because I've just gave LO into trouble then burst into tears because at least I have him. I sooooo hope this is PMT :haha: butttt I finished my year studying today with an A and now have several months off with him :thumbup:

How is everyone doing?


----------



## swimmyj1

yay for school being over!!!

I'm super excited today, I got a peak ovulation on the digital tonight and I think the wondfo is positive. Idk what do you guys think? I've never gotten a positive before so I think all the vitamins have paid off! Here's to hoping they helped my husband too lol.
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hb.x

Definitely looks positive to me!!! Now you can go and have a nice romantic weekend with your DH :haha::blush:


----------



## lace&pearls

Hey everyone! How are you all doing? Is it ok to join you all? :) 
I am currently ttc #2 :) waiting to see the FS on the 26th June. I've recently lost some weight so I'm hoping this will help and also just had an HSG done (could that maybe help?) 
Anyways I wnted to ask a question to my fellow PCOS ladies, do you get a lot of spotting? I've noticed a few times lately that I seem to be getting v light spotting (like discharge with a tiny hint of blood) especially a few days before AF. I don't have regular cycles so I don't know if I'm ovulating (would be surprised if I was tbh) I'm cd26 atm. 
Swimmy - that's a great looking OPK! What vitamins bave you been taking if you don't mind me asking? X


----------



## swimmyj1

lace&pearls - welcome :) I'm taking vit B6, B12, C, D and a prenatal also on metformin 500mg twice a day. I did't see much of a change just on the metformin but sense i started the vitamins this cycle it has been crazy, I've noticed such a difference. my husband also started taking fertilaid for men this month.

So im kinda worried maybe u guys can shed some light on it. I got the positive opk's but my temp still hasn't rose enough. I know working nights 3 days a week i don't chart at the same time like it says to so maybe thats why it's off (at least I hope so) but does this mean I haven't actually ovulated?


----------



## Onions

3 weeks ago I went crazy and decided to eat low GI from then on, also started my excersise bike and stopped drinking anything other than water/1 cup of tea a day. I actually thought I was pregnant yesterday but tests are BFNs and it would be so unlikely as I haven't had a period in quite some time.

Anyone else had any luck with changing to low gi?

Swimmy I heard opks don't really work for women with PCOS? No idea to be honest, sorry :(


----------



## Pixburgh29

Just wanted to pop in and share. I have PCOS and after skipping AF at the end of April, I got pregnant at the beginning of May. Unfortunately we lost the baby at 5 weeks but just know that it is possible for us cysters to get pregnant without AF. Our body just doesn't adhere to the norm. I also just started a low gi diet after our mc so can't say I have any results yet. I use OPK's now as well. When people say they don't work well for PCOS, it's true. However, you can't get a false positive. An LH surge is an LH surge, it just doesn't always mean that we ovulated. You can test positive more than once a cycle but one of those could be the real deal. OPK's just allow us to BD a lot more just in case :happydance:


----------



## namecominsoon

Hello everyone, 
I've been absent for awhile...was feeling kind of depressed, confused and little hopeless last few weeks. After what seemed to be a very optimistic May for my follicle growth, I had a confusing end of my cycle. I'm not sure, but I think I may have had a CP. I took an HPT cd 29 and cd 30 and got a very ( an I mean _very_) faint line. I didn't think they were evap lines cause it was only like 5 minutes after testing that they appeared. Day 31 aunt flo arrived and crushed my hopes. Went for my monthly blood test to confirm non pregnancy so I could start my next round of femara on day 32 and no trace of HCG so maybe they were evap lines. 
Aunt flo just arrived yesterday on cd 30 for my june cycle, no surprise though since my follicle growth and lining were not stellar on this month's ultrasound. Trying to be hopeful now and keep my spirits up b/c my FS increased the femara and I get to try my first trigger shot this month! Oh pleasepleasepleaseplease let this be the month. Trying not to stress or put pressure on it but my 30th birthday is in August and this is my last cycle before the big 3-0. Not that it's a big deal but there are so many things I haven't been able to cross off the "before I'm 30 list" and this is my last chance to cross something off! It would just be the best birthday gift...it's really the only thing I want for my birthday. Try to keep my spirits up regardless of this month's outcome but keep your fingers crossed for me!
Sorry this post is all about me....I have to catch up my reading on all your stories! 
Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## swimmyj1

namecominsoon - fingers crossed that you get to cross a BFP off before the big 3-0 lol! I will keep my fingers crossed for you!

We got crappy news this week my DH's semen anaysis came back and he has a low count and only 22% rapid swimmers, and 35% normal morphology (but it says 100% head abnormalities. how can you have 35% normal but 100% head abnormalities !?!?!? this is so confusing!!


----------



## kmpreston

Forgot to post on here! Last cycle ended on cd30 which was 11dpo.

This cycle I ovulated cd 21 (so 3 days later than last) and I am currently 3dpo. So AF is due around the 10th. I hate the wait so much 

But this is my third cycle using soy and I have had fairly normal cycles all three times so that's a huge positive for me :)


----------



## BabeAwait

Hi everyone I was MIA for a while.

Swimmyj sorry about your OH sperm analysis. Hopefully someone can explain that for you.

Kmpreston and namecominsoon FX for your bfp soon!

AFM I am 10dpo today and will yest Thursday if AF doesn't show. Wish me luck :)


----------



## Hb.x

I'm still here too although quietly, we've been super busy recently. Still no AF - CD82 now and no signs of AF but BFN. Never mind!


----------



## BabeAwait

Hb You got a bfp?!?! :)


----------



## swimmyj1

????? Bfp!?!


----------



## Hb.x

Ooooops meant to say BFN, autocorrect on my iPad - subconscious wishful thinking :cry:


----------



## BabeAwait

Aww I'm sorry Hb. Auto correct can be a real jerk.


----------



## namecominsoon

Hb- I saw your original post and thought wait, what!?!? Drop a bomb and run! That sucks, though, sorry about the BFN. As for your prior post about adoptionI know its early for me and my husband (especially since supposedly my PCOS is being handled with meds to make me ovulate yet still getting BFNs!) but I wanted to bring the subject up with him just in case and it didnt go wellhe is totally not open to the idea. He says he has plenty of nephews that need money and help (he has nephews overseas in poverty as well as nephews in the US). I think thats great and I want to help them toobut I have such a hard time even being around them because it makes me long for my own baby that runs to me and calls me mommy and it breaks my heart to see him so happy playing with them when I am having trouble giving him his own. I just dont know, I hope we get pregnant because if adoption is not an optionI dont know how Ill get through it. :shrug:
Swimmy- Thanks for the good luck wishes! Sorry to hear about the recent SAI know bad news sucks but knowing there is a problem will hopefully lead to finding solutions for it! Im trying to stay positive for you because I know its hard to stay positive for yourself especially true in the last month for me!
Km- Good luck with this month! The wait is terribleI feel like theres always something to wait for when TTC! Wait for your period, wait for it to stop, wait for ovulation, wait to test then, repeat! But hopefully youll get a BFP and dont have to repeat!
Babeawait- Any news? On the 28th you were going to be testing on the 30th I think? 
As for me, Im CD 10. My doctor increased the Femara from 5mg to 7.5mg and I go on Friday for the ultrasound to check the follicles. If they are a good size, I have the Ovidrel injection that well be trying for the first time. Hoping the follicles are big enough to use the Ovidrel! Nervous and excited about it. They seem to think Im ovulating but said maybe the sperm need a smaller window of opportunity to pinpoint when the egg is ready ???? Im skeptical because we BD every other day after my ultrasounds in the past months but Im willing to do anything to help. I hope if I wasnt ovulating that this Ovidrel will make it happen! Last chance for campaigning for a BFP in my 20s! :wacko:


----------



## BabeAwait

I'm testing tomorrow which is 14dpo for me namecominsoon. It's looking optimistic for me :) there's more about that in my journal if anyone wants to read.

FX you will get that 20's bfp! Do you mind explaining Ovridel? If not that's okay sometimes I get certain medications confused lol. I know how you feel about adoption. I think we have a deep rooted instinctual need to have our own biological children. I've told my husband once we are empty nesters (decades from now lol) I want to be foster parents. I've always known my purpose in this world is to be a mother and raise children. So one day I'll take in less fortunate children to help. But I still want a shot at my own first. I really hope this is your cycle! All the u/s and medications do not sound enjoyable in the slightest. I've got everything crossed for you! :)


----------



## BabeAwait

Well this happened...
 



Attached Files:







CYMERA_20150702_085224.jpg
File size: 198.4 KB
Views: 1









CYMERA_20150702_085240.jpg
File size: 226 KB
Views: 0


----------



## clapper

Just wanted to pop back in after coming home from vacation. Hope everyone is doing well! 

BabAwait- Congrats!!!!! wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months, due date? 

AFM- I took a test when I came home and I took am pregnant! My anticipated due date is march 6th. My HCG results are still in limbo not looking great but could be worse, so only time will tell. I hope all of you ladies are able to join us soon. Wishing you the best of luck and lots of sticky baby dust!!


----------



## BabeAwait

Congrats clapper!!!

My edd is march 10th


----------



## Hb.x

What wonderful news!! Congratulations to you both :flower:


----------



## BabeAwait

Clapper I forgot to say please keep us updated on your hcg if you can! 

I'm getting my levels checked next Thursday. Hopefully my progesterone will also be good and they won't have to adjust my dosage. FX this is a sticky bean


----------



## swimmyj1

yay!!! so glad we got 2 BFP this month!!! Congrats to both of you!

I'm starting to get very nervous about my lab work in a few days, not sure why :(


----------



## kmpreston

Congrats you two! Excellent news! I am hoping I'll make the hat trick this month as my temps aren't following their usual pattern! I'm trying not to test until 12dpo (which will be Tuesday)


----------



## BabeAwait

FX for your labwork swimmyj :)

And FX your temps are a good sign kmpreston! Only 3 more days :)


----------



## clapper

kmpreston- fx for your BFP this month!!! change in pattern is always a good sign :) 

Swimmy- good luck, I know its hard not to be nervous but at least you will be getting some answers !

BabeAwait- 12dpo 49 15dpo 104 17dpo 202 so my first was a 66 hr doubling and second a 50 hour doubling. I had blood drawn this morning so I should hear this afternoon :) I'm nervous but excited too. Let me know how yours goes!! 

Baby dust to everyone else. I hope all is well


----------



## BabeAwait

Wow that is great clapper! I bet that feels good to know. :)

As far as I know my ob isn't going to do a beta progression. Just a bloods for hcg progesterone then whatever else she needs to check. I could be wrong but they never mentioned it. I did however take a weeks progression test at 4+3 weeks and I'm getting my bloods on 5+0 weeks. So I guess with some research I could find an approximate range for 4 days. :shrug: I'm a mad scientist sometimes :lol:


----------



## kmpreston

clapper said:


> kmpreston- fx for your BFP this month!!! change in pattern is always a good sign :)
> 
> Swimmy- good luck, I know its hard not to be nervous but at least you will be getting some answers !
> 
> BabeAwait- 12dpo 49 15dpo 104 17dpo 202 so my first was a 66 hr doubling and second a 50 hour doubling. I had blood drawn this morning so I should hear this afternoon :) I'm nervous but excited too. Let me know how yours goes!!
> 
> Baby dust to everyone else. I hope all is well

Patterns now different in that I'm having a very slow decline in temps but no longer hopeful. No AF but could have been due today or tomorrow. BFN so far at 12dpo :(


----------



## swimmyj1

I chickened out of getting my labs drawn today. I had some crazy dreams they told me I was missing my ovaries now lol but I'm going tomorrow after work cd21 is a better day to go anyway :) I stopped taking metformin this cycle sense I was ovulating without it anyway to see what my baseline labs are. Idk it kind of made me feel weird going off it. Has anyone else has that problem?


----------



## namecominsoon

Km-Sorry that your temps are declining...Maybe the BFN was just too early to tell....still have FX that you're not out of the running yet since no AF! 
Babeawait and Clapper-Congrats to the both of you! Hope everything continues to go well and hoping for sticky beans for the both of you!
Swimmy-Good luck on your blood work! I know what you mean about being nervous about what they might find. When I went for my HSG I was terrified they were going to tell me that I had blocked tubes or something. I almost chickened out but I had to tell myself if there is a problem, it will suck, but at least we can address it and try to work around it instead of the endless frustration of BFN's especially if there's something that can be done to help. Hang in there! FX everything comes back normal! As for the metformin, I am on it as well. I know starting it was pretty icky with a lot of changes especially GI. I haven't gone off it but I know most medications can effect you starting it and going off it.
I am currently CD 17...probably 3dpo. On CD 12 I went for an ultrasound and right ovary had 13.5 follicle but lefty had a 22 follicle! So I got the greenlight to go ahead with the Ovidrel that night and directed to have timed intercourse. Which I feel like since starting the meds...all the intercourse is timed and calculated! I definitely had some quick sharp cramps here and there for a couple days post Ovidrel so I'm hoping that egg is making it's way to meet my hubby's swimmers! Only time will tell I guess...right now just trying to relax and not think about it too much. Baby dust to all! Hoping for more BFP's from the rest of us!


----------



## swimmyj1

Well results came back my progesterone is really low 1.73 so they are going to have me try progesterone after ovulation next month. Has anyone tried that?


----------



## BabeAwait

Me swimmyj!

I have low progesterone. I took the suppositories from 4dpo on until af. My luteal phase was really short and I would spot without it. I honestly don't think I could of gotten pregnant and stayed pregnant without it. Now my OB wants me to stay on it until 8 weeks but after some research I am going to stay on it until 12 weeks instead. 

Let me know if you have any questions about it! :)


----------



## swimmyj1

Ohhhh that makes me so excited to start it sense you got your bfp with it. My LP is 11 days usually and I don't spot but with my level low she said it should really help. She has me taking the pills 200mg, starting 2-3 days after I get a +opk or temp increase. How many tries on it did it take you to get your bfp on it?


----------



## BabeAwait

My bfp was my 3rd cycle on it. I had 6-8 day luteal phases before going on it so mine were quite bad and I'd get brown spotting. I got pg in feb but mc at 4+1 weeks. I honestly think it was nearly a miracle I even got pregnant then (I implanted on 6dpo) and I really believe my low progesterone is what caused the mc. My lp extended to 13/14 days on progesterone and no spotting. 

The only downside I've had was it WILL make you feel pregnant in the tww regardless if you are or not. The first cycle I took it I would have bet lots of money I was pregnant but I wasn't. Sore boobs, tiredness, bloating, and any early pregnancy symptoms can be from the progesterone. So it might make it less heartbreaking to keep that in mind. If you chart your temps will also look different in your lp so you may want to record when you take the progesterone. 

The first couple days I took it I was very tired as I adjusted. Similar to how I am now in the first trimester. You may also feel some cramping for a while after you put it in, that's normal. Be prepared with lots of clean undies and pantyliners because it gets messy! Lol

Even though there are a handful of side effects and it makes things confusing in the beginning I think it's so worth it. Atleast in my experience I feel a lot safer being on it. If I wasn't I probably would constantly be checking to make sure I wasn't miscarrying. Also since my mc/starting the progesterone my cycles have gotten better, I went from ovulating on cd31-44 to ovulating sooner and sooner to cd20 my bfp cycle. I'm not sure which it is accredited to the mc or the progesterone. Having PCOS sooner ovulation was definitely a plus. :thumbup:

Sorry if this is a long ramble! I have a lot to say on the topic. And me no feel so smart preggers. :haha: I hope I've made sense and the info has been helpful? :shrug:

Feel free to look at my charts! They have a P in the meds row that marks when I was taking progesterone. :)


----------



## swimmyj1

Thank you! I was creeping on your chart earlier lol. It's weird most cycles my breasts really hurt like 4-5 days after I ovulate but I'm not this month lol. Fingers crossed I get as lucky as you! I've tried not to symptom spot anymore sense I get most of the early pregnacy symptoms haha not fair that it's so close.


----------



## KelliGal

Hey y'all! Longtime no see lol. Congrats to all those that got their BFP's this month!! That's wonderful!


----------



## BabeAwait

Well good luck swimmyj I hope it's your magic cure! :) If you get questions later on feel free to pm me.

Thanks KelliGal! :)

Hope everyone else is doing well?


----------



## swimmyj1

thank you for answering my questions lol :) i totally had myself all freaked out yesterday about it.


----------



## KelliGal

OK I need advice y'all. My cycle was 37 days this month (YAY!) That's the shortest it's been in like a year. Im considering taking Clomid this cycle, but I am freaking out that it will screw with my cycle! ( last time I took it, I bled at 21 days with no ovulation, then the next time my cycle was 55 days no ovulation). I am not stressing either way, I just don't want to screw up my cycle, but i'd also like the boost of Clomid. 

What do y'all think?


----------



## swimmyj1

honestly i would avoid clomid if possible if you are ovulating on your own I wouldn't do it especially if it has messed you up in the past.


----------



## KelliGal

How is everyone???


----------



## swimmyj1

Doing good AF is 3 days late now I'm gonna wait a while to test though. Can't wait to start on progesterone and clomid! Also I might be adopting in the next 6 months! She's 2 1/2 such a cute child definatly has some trust issues but I can't blame her for everything she's been through. My great aunt get the choice of adopting her first but she's 60 and I really hope she doesn't. It would be better for her to have 2 younger parents that would love her and be able to keep up with her. Idk maybe that's selfish of me.


----------



## KelliGal

When do you plan to test?

Oh wow that sounds so exciting! Hopefully you are able to adopt!


----------



## BabeAwait

Can't wait to see your test swimmyj! :)


----------



## swimmyj1

AF showed up lol darn witch a week late. Even with PCOS I've always had a regular cycle. Oh well fingers crossed the metformin, clomid and progesterone work over the next few cycles.


----------



## BabeAwait

Oh no I'm sorry swimmyj! Disregard my other message then. Dang witch outta be burned at the stake. 

Do you think starting clomid will help you?


----------



## swimmyj1

I'm hoping the clomid will help. Last years MC I was on clomid and refused to take it again because of how crazy it made me. This time me and DH are prepared that i will act like a total crazy person. 

Total TMI but he even said don't worry I know we need to have sex regardless of how mean you are or if your crying. I'll just put a pillow over you and it will be fine. HAHAHA. Last time no joke I cried the whole time. Hoping I don't get that reaction again. 

Using progesterone vaginally did you guys notice any mess? did just wearing a pad help?


----------



## BabeAwait

Yes it's a horrible mess lol. I've been on it over a month straight now with the pregnancy. The first couple of cycles I tried using a pad but honestly the pads started giving me a rash so I switched to pantyliners. I use mine at nighttime before bed and I always wear a new pair of underwear throughout the daytime. I've also noticed I have to prewaah my underwear or the oil won't come out all the way. It can be nasty stuff lol.

Sorry the clomid makes you crazy. It's nice your hubby is so supportive and understanding. :)


----------



## alicea

So just been for an ultrasound and at long last it looks like i might have a diagnosis, she said she can see some pcos, have to wait til thursday for my consultant appointment to confirm but finally feel like im getting answers. Been ttc for 3yrs now but only went to be referred to the fertility specialist this march. Any questions you can recommend i ask at this appointment, or any advice would be greatly appreciated

Xx


----------



## KelliGal

Alicea- SOrry it looks like PCOS. Glad they are getting you some answers though! They will more than likely want to put you on Metformin, tell you to watch your diet and be sure to exercise. Are you hoping for Clomid?


----------



## KelliGal

As for me- I have had the FLU! Totally threw things off.. I couldn't temp, or BD or anything.. I was stuck to the bed for an entire week.. Just now starting to feel better.. Im CD 25 and don't have a clue if I ovulated lol. I also took a pregnancy test last night and fell asleep before looking at it and woke up this morning and there was a very noticeable line, however I am positive that's an evap. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## alicea

KelliGal-thanks for the reply! I always thought I had Pcos but tests a couple of years ago didn't show anything. I have all the typical symptoms so am just glad the Dr's now know I was right lol. Have heard clomid can have bad side effects but to be honest I'm at a point that I am willing to try anything!! So happy I went to the outpatients department today to see if they had any cancellations, get to meet with the consultant 4months early :) 
So annoying when u do a hpt then forget to go back and look within the time frame, try again tomoro morning hun 

xxthanks for ur advice


----------



## swimmyj1

Alicea - metformin has really helped me. I've always had regular cycles but just had a feeling I had PCOS thankfully my doctor listened. 

KelliGal - any update!?!?


----------



## stefdan

I know a blogger who had PCOS and now has a beautiful little girl. She wrote down her TTC journey, and posted on her blog. I think you can go to her blog and check how she overcome infertility.

This is her blog: The Mrs. & Co.
Here is a blog that she had been featured on: TTC Story: I Have PCOS & A Baby Bump


----------



## KelliGal

Hey guys.. Nothing new to report for me.. I am CD 34 and after having the flu so bad this cycle got completely screwed up. I've had brown spotting and then some red, then EWCm so I don't have a clue of whats going on! LOL 

Always love my body, keeping me on my toes..


----------



## swimmyj1

Update I got a bfp tonight! Can't believe it, fingers crossed it's sticky!


----------



## KelliGal

Awesome!!! Congrats Swimmy!!! You were on Clomid this cycle right?


----------



## swimmyj1

yes and progesterone. trying not to get too excited. but i go see my doctor tomorrow and im going to beg her for blood tests


----------



## kittykitchn

Can I ask advice about foods and diet?

I'm vegan, so my diet is full of fruit, veg, beans, pulses, soya and I would say is pretty healthy. I'm a carb fiend though, and have really tried to cut down on breads and pastas. I don't consume caffeine, but I do like my tea sugary. 

Do I need to cut these carbs out completely? Or is the odd thing (once/twice a week say) okay? 

What about sugar? White/brown/sweeteners? Avoid altogether? 

I've cut out and stopped so many things whilst TTC, I'd hate to cut out sugar as well. 

I'm still very new to this, and trying to improve everything. Any guidance would be much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## KelliGal

https://www.facebook.com/groups/911186228933655/

I started a Facebook group for PCOS gals to lose weight and get food ideas, do challenges etc.. I'd love to have anyone that wants to join!

Kitty- Carbs and sugar isn't a friend of PCOS.. So as much as our body craves it, less is more.. Try and find as much protein packed items as possible to eat! 

I've also had great success avoiding dairy!


----------



## kittykitchn

KelliGal said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/911186228933655/
> 
> I started a Facebook group for PCOS gals to lose weight and get food ideas, do challenges etc.. I'd love to have anyone that wants to join!
> 
> Kitty- Carbs and sugar isn't a friend of PCOS.. So as much as our body craves it, less is more.. Try and find as much protein packed items as possible to eat!
> 
> I've also had great success avoiding dairy!

I always wonder why with such a good diet already (and I'm not overweight) I have it at all :( 
Will I have to cut carbs out completely? Or will consuming infrequently in moderation still have a large negative effect?

Oh, and what about a lot of fruit? Is that bad as well (full of sugar I assume)?



On another note, does anyone have any experience with high prolactin levels? I'm struggling to get mine sorted. I've just finished my last round of clomid and am so scared I now won't ovulate naturally because of the prolactin (and PCOS, although I had ovarian drilling three weeks ago)


----------



## swimmyj1

Don't cut carbs completely that can be dangerous no joke I had a patient go from eating no carbs back to carbs and her body couldn't process them anymore and she went into shock. SCARY! But cutting back is a good idea.

Kelli I sent a request for the facebook. I need better eating habits


----------



## KelliGal

kittykitchn said:


> KelliGal said:
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/911186228933655/
> 
> I started a Facebook group for PCOS gals to lose weight and get food ideas, do challenges etc.. I'd love to have anyone that wants to join!
> 
> Kitty- Carbs and sugar isn't a friend of PCOS.. So as much as our body craves it, less is more.. Try and find as much protein packed items as possible to eat!
> 
> I've also had great success avoiding dairy!
> 
> I always wonder why with such a good diet already (and I'm not overweight) I have it at all :(
> Will I have to cut carbs out completely? Or will consuming infrequently in moderation still have a large negative effect?
> 
> Oh, and what about a lot of fruit? Is that bad as well (full of sugar I assume)?
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, does anyone have any experience with high prolactin levels? I'm struggling to get mine sorted. I've just finished my last round of clomid and am so scared I now won't ovulate naturally because of the prolactin (and PCOS, although I had ovarian drilling three weeks ago)Click to expand...


No I wouldn't cut carbs completely.. You just need to replace them with good carbs.. So instead of eating a baked potato, eat a baked sweet potato.. You want complex carbs, not simple carbs. (If that makes sense?) 

Fruit is OK in moderation, but yes it does have a lot of sugar, and so eating it all the time might not be the best idea..


----------



## swimmyj1

My hcg only went from 55 to 83 in 40 hours my dr said it most likely isn't viable :( this just sucks!! She wants to redraw in 2 days again but idk if I want to.


----------



## kittykitchn

Does anyone know how quickly testosterone levels can drop after a change of diet/correct supplements ect?


I've just found out that high levels of testosterone in PCOS not only makes you ovulate irregularly, but eggs produced tend to be abnormal - has anyone ever heard anything like that? It hasn't ever been mentioned to me. But feels like a kick in the stomach. Everything I do is pointless if my eggs aren't up to scratch! Is this true? Someone please put my mind at ease.


----------



## KelliGal

swimmyj1 said:


> My hcg only went from 55 to 83 in 40 hours my dr said it most likely isn't viable :( this just sucks!! She wants to redraw in 2 days again but idk if I want to.

Hey Swimmy... How was the redraw? 

AFM- I ran a 5K over the weekend, and AF decided to show today lol.


----------



## swimmyj1

179 :) my doctor said we are going to proceed cautiously redraw Wednesday night so I won't have results till Thursday. This waiting game I suck at. How is everyone else doing? Also I love the fb page :)


----------



## KelliGal

YAY!!!! Glad the numbers went up!!

Well I thought I started AF yesterday but now it's completely gone! Wouldn't you go figure.. 

It's fun huh! I am loving it!


----------



## swimmyj1

I hate when AF does that its like a just kidding lol. Have you taken a test just to be sure?


----------



## pam1532

Hi ladies! Mind if I join you?

I'm 25 and was diagnosed with PCOS just a couple of months ago. My AF is usually pretty regular, but that month I had a weird mid-cycle bleeding so I went to the gynecolegist and had an US which showed both ovaries were full of cysts. A blood test confirmed it by showing very high testosterone. :( I've always had a feeling something was wrong with my but could never put my finger on it, especially since I'm thin and have always had regular AF. But hey ho, there you go~

So now me and my husband are TTC #1 and this is the first month. I got a positive opk on the 14th and 15th and my period (if it's going to play ball and stay regular after the abnormal bleeding last month) is due around now. I'm having AF-like cramps and got a BFN this morning... I'm doubting I've conceived but I'm at least hoping to see a regular AF this time.

Also, I'm not on any medication yet. Thinking we'll go to a proper fertility clinic in November/December if nothing happens before then.

Good luck to you all! I was scared at first but after all my research and seeing all the success stories of many PCOS ladies on these forums I'm sure we can all beat this. :Db


----------



## swimmyj1

Welcome! Everone on this thread has been so helpful for me after I was diagnosed. Hoping this cycle is regular for you. I also have a regular cycle, mine just ranged from 24-32 days. 

Also good news my beta is up to 424 now :) so I doubled again. Really hoping this is a sticky bean


----------



## pam1532

swimmyj1 said:


> Welcome! Everone on this thread has been so helpful for me after I was diagnosed. Hoping this cycle is regular for you. I also have a regular cycle, mine just ranged from 24-32 days.
> 
> Also good news my beta is up to 424 now :) so I doubled again. Really hoping this is a sticky bean


Thanks, swimmy! Still no AF and another BFN too, but I'm cramping again. And my regular cycle ranges from 28-35 days, with this now being day 31, so not worried yet. Also, HUGE congrats on the recent :bfp:!!! :happydance: I love hearing PCOS success stories. FX everything goes smoothly and you have a healthy happy little baby at the end of it. What worked for you?


----------



## KelliGal

Hey y'all, I had like 2 days of spotting and now just CM. No other symptoms.. Nothing. Boo! I took a pregnancy test 4-5 nights ago and it was negative. (it was a 4 hour hold)..


----------



## swimmyj1

Pam - I was on metformin for a few months, then progesterone and clomid, my DH was also on fertilaid but we found out he had low counts. 

Kelli - I hate when AF plays stupid tricks it's just not fair. 

I think Im gonna have my labs drawn one more time before my ultrasound on Thursday. I know I probably won't see much but i just need to know, too stressed not knowing.


----------



## sequeena

Hi girls can I join you? Myself and my partner have had unprotected sex for a few years but only have 1 son. I had tests a few weeks back for pcos which came back negative but today I had an internal scan which showed that both my ovaries are enlarged and I have cysts in both ovaries.


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

sequeena said:


> Hi girls can I join you? Myself and my partner have had unprotected sex for a few years but only have 1 son. I had tests a few weeks back for pcos which came back negative but today I had an internal scan which showed that both my ovaries are enlarged and I have cysts in both ovaries.

If your test came back negative for PCOS and you have cyst all over your ovaries that is a sign of low iodine according to a doctor online. Here is the link to his article and video at the bottom:

https://www.globalhealingcenter.com/natural-health/iodine-polycystic-ovary-syndrome-pcos/


I am on an iodine supplement of 25000 mcg (25mg) per day. He recommends 50000 much (50mg) per day but I read elsewhere that may be too high. My bottle says 1 per day which is 25mg. 

I encourage you to look into this. Not saying this is your cure or anything. Just spreading knowledge that I have learned over time.


----------

